# post pics of aftermarket wheels and tires



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

looking at getting new wheels and tires and like to see how they look on a truck before i buy them. If you have different wheels and tires on your dodge post them!


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

An older truck.
98 Ram 1500, Centerline Hellcat wheels, 35" Goodyear MTR Kevlars.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hummer Rims. 285/70/17 Mastercraft Courser CT's (have new set on it now)










with dodge center caps:










Ian


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks pretty nice. any more?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

cumminsforum.com we have a rim/tire section and the options are endless! Thumbs Up


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I had these on my old Dakota.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Rims off an '06 (my truck is an 04.5) and 35x12.50R17 Toyo M/T's. Tires have 46k, will go another 5k or so than I am ordering another set. $$ But worth the money!!


----------

